# Super Soil Product Question



## AZshwagg (Feb 12, 2006)

I read that this soil is the best to use when growing. My question is what type to get? there are three types "potting soil" "Premium Planting Mix" "WonderBloom Flower Planting Soil". They all sound great, But which one will I benefit from?


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2006)

I prefer the potting soil, then ammend with about 20% perlite, 20% castings and a tbsp of lime p/gallon of medium.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 13, 2006)

It sounds to me like that soil may be pre-fertilized w/chem's.
If I were you, I'd stay away from any potting soil like that.
Organic is best.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, Hick. what do you put the Lime in for?


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2006)

Ganga..NO pre-ferts in "Super Soil". I've used it a couple of times, when getting away to the city for Black Gold or FF wasn't practical. It's appearance is very similar to the BG. I haven't used it extensively enough to "plug" it too heavily, but it seems descent.

Mutt, lime is a ph buffer (neutrelizer) and provides desirable magnesium.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Hick.
When I read this: "WonderBloom Flower Planting Soil" it sounded like something pre-fert'ed.


----------



## AZshwagg (Feb 14, 2006)

well, thanks for the tip! i'll keep you posted.


----------

